# Wanna play: you guess the car



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I was at a yard about a week ago and spotted this gem. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, that is an OPOS......arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

69-72 Olds A body with a "slight" modification....


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> 69-72 Olds A body with a "slight" modification....


they call that the 'dandelion mod' 

yikes...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

C'mon guys... don't you know about the extremely rare rear brake cooling option available on a-bodies....:lol:


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

1970 Buick Skylark


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> C'mon guys... don't you know about the extremely rare rear brake cooling option available on a-bodies....:lol:


Yes, that was a dealer installed option along with the JL8 rear disc brakes for the road race circuit.  Kinda like all the 69 Z28's with the crossram and cowl hood.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTOJer said:


> 1970 Buick Skylark


:agree

Or maybe a 71 GSX Stage 1, I doubt it is a Stage 2!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Same paint as my GTO....FuzzyChalk Red..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That front end kind of looks like a Chevelle.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> That front end kind of looks like a Chevelle.


Side markers, bumper and interior pattern are wrong for a Chevelle....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

72 buick GSX stage 4......with the bad ass rear cowl induction and skirted fenders.....There's actually a pull knob under the dash for that!!!...... Here's a stage 2 below


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Ya know, I was thinking that looked like a Mercury Comet. The one thing that makes me 'not sure' is the upholstery pattern on the rear seats. Gonna have to check that out.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

The side markers, parking light, and front bumper match a 70 skylark


----------



## GTO 06 (Feb 4, 2008)

It;s not a 1970 Buick Skylark GS the side mirrors are the wrong shape.
It ;s not a 1970 Buick GS455 Stage 1 no window trim.or crease in the front quarter.
It;s not a 1970 Buick GS350 has a crease in the front quarter thru the door.
It's not a Buick, Chevy or a Pontiac, Dodge even thu some models came with Brake vents.
I think its a Ford or Mercury...

Just my thoughts....


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Maverick







.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

its a 72 skylark


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> its a 72 skylark


Exactly....:agree


----------

